# ECNL Playoff changes



## Surf Zombie (Sep 14, 2021)

ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW POSTSEASON STRUCTURE FOR 2021-22 SEASON
					

RICHMOND, Va. (September 14, 2021) – Following another incredibly successful season, ECNL Girls announced today an updated postseason structure for the 2021-2022 season, which will see more than 75 teams added to the ECNL Girls Champions League across five age groups.   “The ECNL has always been...




					www.ecnlgirls.com
				




So if i'm reading this correctly only the top 44 teams (U13-U15) go to playoffs (Champions League) while U16 & U17 basically everyone still goes (Champions League, NA Cup, Showcase cup).  

It says that champions league qualification is based upon overall record of league games and showcase results, but not sure how they pick the top 44 teams.  Best overall PPG regardless of conference?  Top 4-5 in each conference?


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> ECNL GIRLS ANNOUNCES NEW POSTSEASON STRUCTURE FOR 2021-22 SEASON
> 
> 
> RICHMOND, Va. (September 14, 2021) – Following another incredibly successful season, ECNL Girls announced today an updated postseason structure for the 2021-2022 season, which will see more than 75 teams added to the ECNL Girls Champions League across five age groups.   “The ECNL has always been...
> ...


I'll try my best with some input but the release is not very clear......9 conferences.....not all conference send the same amount......for we in the SW I was told that we would go to the top 3 per division for six total for the older age groups....... showcases records only combine with league and come into play for NA cup, Showcase cup...


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 14, 2021)

There is nothing better than a press release announcing a new plan, but then goes on to confuse the crap out of everyone.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There is nothing better than a press release announcing a new plan, but then goes on to confuse the crap out of everyone.


lol tru that....my post was unclear itself as I omitted the words "champions league" when talking about 3 per division and six total


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 14, 2021)

2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure.docx
					

`  2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure  Conference Structure  Mid-Atlantic Conference  Arlington Soccer, BRYC Elite Academy, CESA, Charlotte Independence, Charlotte SA, Loudoun Soccer, NC Courage, NC Fusion, NCFC Youth, Richmond United, South Carolina United, Virginia Development Academy, V...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Footy30 (Sep 14, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> lol tru that....my post was unclear itself as I omitted the words "champions league" when talking about 3 per division and six total


haha dude..I read all the posts and then said... WTF I understood nothing I just read


----------



## Surf Zombie (Sep 14, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There is nothing better than a press release announcing a new plan, but then goes on to confuse the crap out of everyone.


So true! Piss poor explanation.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 14, 2021)

Please explain it to me, as I refuse to read something that doesn't apply.  We don't make Champions League in AZ.


----------



## crush (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Footy30 (Sep 20, 2021)

Did we ever figure this out? Now that the conference is split is it going to make a difference? Don't ask me why I'm asking this now two weeks into league...I'm bored at work and still can't figure this damn thing out


----------



## RedHawk (Sep 20, 2021)

For the Southwest Conference

3 teams from Mojave go 
3 teams from Sonoran go

44 teams in total advance to the National playoffs
11 groups of four teams play three games 

11 group winners and 5 wildcard teams advance to the knockout rounds played at the same venue

8 teams advance to the National finals in Richmond


----------



## Surf Zombie (Sep 20, 2021)

How do they figure out how many teams from each conference go? My DD plays in a conference with 9 teams. Assuming top 3?  Of the 9 conferences there are some with 9, 12, 14,  etc.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 20, 2021)

Surf Zombie said:


> How do they figure out how many teams from each conference go? My DD plays in a conference with 9 teams. Assuming top 3?  Of the 9 conferences there are some with 9, 12, 14,  etc.


ECNL Postseason Structure


----------



## soccerbasketball (May 25, 2022)

44 teams 
11 groups

But how is the grouping being determined? 

I found this drawing of groups in youtube. Are they still doing this way?


----------



## GeekKid (May 25, 2022)

soccerbasketball said:


> 44 teams
> 11 groups
> 
> But how is the grouping being determined?
> ...


Yes.  For the past couple of years they have been live streaming the draws for each age group.


----------



## Sike (May 25, 2022)

GeekKid said:


> Yes.  For the past couple of years they have been live streaming the draws for each age group.


Website now has standings drop down for both "Champions League" and "Champions League Seedings".  The former is just based upon league records and the later is based upon league+showcase records.  I was sort of assuming they would just use the seedings one to group teams, with possible adjustments so teams from same conference aren't grouped together?


----------



## soccerbasketball (May 26, 2022)

When is the drawing for the groups?


----------



## Lightning Red (May 26, 2022)

soccerbasketball said:


> When is the drawing for the groups?


There are still league games next weekend along with a showcase in NJ this weekend.


----------



## Buzz Cook (May 29, 2022)

NJ showcase….grass is 3” tall….had a downpour midday Saturday. Several day games were moved to the evening. You can imagine what the field conditions were like…Been sunny all day, so hoping the fields have dried out. I guess we’re spoiled in the SW. But seriously, can you not cut the grass before a showcase?


----------



## Sike (May 29, 2022)

Buzz Cook said:


> NJ showcase….grass is 3” tall….had a downpour midday Saturday. Several day games were moved to the evening. You can imagine what the field conditions were like…Been sunny all day, so hoping the fields have dried out. I guess we’re spoiled in the SW. But seriously, can you not cut the grass before a showcase?


Yep. Very surprised by the poor fields. Like a swamp in some part of the fields. Silly.


----------



## LongBall (May 30, 2022)

It isn't clear in the rules, but has anyone determined who gets the #1 seed in each of the 11 Champions League brackets?  Is it the 9 conference winners plus top two wildcards?


----------



## GeekKid (May 31, 2022)

Interesting tidbit...There were only 7 clubs nationally that had all age groups qualify for the Champions League.  Here they are in alphabetic order


DKSC
Internationals
MVLA
PDA
Real Colorado National
Slammers HB Koge
Solar


----------



## Sike (May 31, 2022)

GeekKid said:


> Interesting tidbit...There were only 7 clubs nationally that had all age groups qualify for the Champions League.  Here they are in alphabetic order
> 
> 
> DKSC
> ...


You should re-check those again. I know the season isn't quite over yet, but I think at least one of the clubs you mentioned isn't CL is all age groups.


----------



## GeekKid (May 31, 2022)

Sike said:


> You should re-check those again. I know the season isn't quite over yet, but I think at least one of the clubs you mentioned isn't CL is all age groups.


You are correct there are only 6 clubs with teams in all ages groups qualified for CL.  Real Colorado U16s are not currently in CL contention.  The season is over for Texas so DKSC and Solar are locked in.  International SC has no more games so their club is locked in.  MVLA teams are done with their season so they are locked in.  PDA Blue has two games left and even if all of their age groups lose they are still locked into CL. Slammers have one game left for each group and if all ages lose they are still locked into CL.


----------



## LouSag (Jun 2, 2022)

Buzz Cook said:


> NJ showcase….grass is 3” tall….had a downpour midday Saturday. Several day games were moved to the evening. You can imagine what the field conditions were like…Been sunny all day, so hoping the fields have dried out. I guess we’re spoiled in the SW. But seriously, can you not cut the grass before a showcase?


They finally cut the grass on day 3 of the showcase.  After lots of complaints.
ECNL, you must do better.


----------



## GT45 (Jun 2, 2022)

Other parts of the country play with longer grass. That is not abnormal for the midwest and east.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Especially when it’s been raining on and off throughout the week they cannot cut the grass when it’s super wet.


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)

GT45 said:


> Other parts of the country play with longer grass. That is not abnormal for the midwest and east.


Far West Regionals up in the great Northwest had high grass.  It's very hard to play on high grass and their is no excuse for high grass.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 2, 2022)

crush said:


> Far West Regionals up in the great Northwest had high grass.  It's very hard to play on high grass and their is no excuse for high grass.


I disagree. I feel i play better while high on grass


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)

ToonArmy said:


> I disagree. I feel i play better while high on grass


I didn't know you played....lol.


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)

ToonArmy said:


> I disagree. I feel i play better while high on grass


Hey Toon, are you following what the GA Doc telling me to get off the computer?  Do you think paytoplayisgood is the real deal and a GA Doc?  For the record you guys, I believe Toon and I battled each in other in hoops down at 38th street in Newport in the 80s.  We played the same time and he played with high grass as well...lol.  Great games down there bro.  Did you hit Main Beach as well?


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 2, 2022)

H


crush said:


> Hey Toon, are you following what the GA Doc telling me to get off the computer?  Do you think paytoplayisgood is the real deal and a GA Doc?  For the record you guys, I believe Toon and I battled each in other in hoops down at 38th street in Newport in the 80s.  We played the same time and he played with high grass as well...lol.  Great games down there bro.  Did you hit Main Beach as well?


half courts in Laguna? Yeah had my s10 truck towed for parking at the gas station across the street


----------



## crush (Jun 2, 2022)

ToonArmy said:


> H
> half courts in Laguna? Yeah had my s10 truck towed for parking at the gas station across the street


Bro, I could have hooked you up at my buddies condo across the street.  I took the trolley from South Laguna and played all day.  Mobile gas station is nailing people.  Did you go to Mo's Towing?  That place makes bank......


----------

